# Beginner crochet projects?



## OHmama (Jun 3, 2013)

I taught myself to knit several years ago then got bored with it and quit. Last year I taught myself to crochet. I haven't done it in a while,but want to get back to it. Maybe do some nice Christmas gifts. I consider myself a beginner and have only done a couple of headbands,baby hats,1 adult hat, and a scarf I think. What are some easy projects,but nice and preferably quick? Help me enjoy crocheting again!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

My favourite scarf to crochet is to do it lengthwise using a double crochet stitch, or half DC if you want it bulkier. By crocheting lengthwise the scarf is softer and hugs the neck better.

For something fancier that looks really intricate, look up the virus shawl on the internet. You have to pay attention, but the steps are straightforward. You can find both videos and written instructions for it. I found watching the video helpful, but usually prefer written patterns.


----------



## OHmama (Jun 3, 2013)

Belfrybat said:


> My favourite scarf to crochet is to do it lengthwise using a double crochet stitch, or half DC if you want it bulkier. By crocheting lengthwise the scarf is softer and hugs the neck better.
> 
> For something fancier that looks really intricate, look up the virus shawl on the internet. You have to pay attention, but the steps are straightforward. You can find both videos and written instructions for it. I found watching the video helpful, but usually prefer written patterns.


 I was just thinking that maybe I should do a scarf. I made one for my youngest son,but I didn't do it lengthwise..it may have been my first project..anyway,it took forever and is a little messed up,but works  I might try one lengthwise!


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hats are always an easy thing to whip up. And there are tons of crochet along tutorials on YouTube. My favorite is the crochet crowd. Mikey is awesome.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Also for a real.quick blanket project try a corner to corner tutorial.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh and I got really into Amigurumi crocheting a few years back. It's so fun to make the little animals and once you learn the basics you have no issue whipping up your own creations! In

Sorry for the serial post!?!?


----------



## pointsevenout (Nov 29, 2017)

Believe there is a ton of free info on the 'net. I think you should try doing little 4x4 swaths of more intricate stitching than the basic stitches. Learn yourself how to do new type of stitching that you don't know about. And learn how to transition from one color to another. There are a couple different methods to use when picking up and dropping colors, also free to learn. You'll see a new and exciting world open up in crocheting when you take little steps to learn the different techniques in crocheting. So far I've found it all to be free on the 'net.
Try practicing on a back loop stitch. You'll see it makes the material stretchy. Then try to make a Santa Clause hat.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Since you are apparently good at teaching yourself these skills, try some of the youtube videos on different types of crochet stitches. With these you can be even more creative designing your own projects.

Maybe try a throw "rug" with heavy washable yarn in a "circular" pattern. LOL Not nearly as hard as it seems and looks good. Also items to place over the back of a sofa or chair can be a welcomed gift.

I've been crocheting "shawls" while learning the many crochet stitches; and I know they were well received at the local nursing home.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I heard I was getting an Arm knitting book and some pounds worth of roving. Looked it up and looks like lots of fun.


----------



## pointsevenout (Nov 29, 2017)

Last new stitch project I took on was the waffle stitch. And I did make a throw rug and a toilet tank cover, seat cover and a mat thingy that nestles the bottom of the toilet (forget the right word for it). It's a mat in front of the toilet on the ground with ears that situate along the sides of the toilet. Also some matching towels and hand rags and tub shower curtain. All in canary yellow. It sure brightens up the bathroom.
I'm backed up right now with requested projects. Learning new stitches will have to wait for a while.


----------



## OHmama (Jun 3, 2013)

motdaugrnds said:


> Since you are apparently good at teaching yourself these skills, try some of the youtube videos on different types of crochet stitches. With these you can be even more creative designing your own projects.
> 
> Maybe try a throw "rug" with heavy washable yarn in a "circular" pattern. LOL Not nearly as hard as it seems and looks good. Also items to place over the back of a sofa or chair can be a welcomed gift.
> 
> I've been crocheting "shawls" while learning the many crochet stitches; and I know they were well received at the local nursing home.


Maybe I used the wrong description..I used a book to learn and stitches and patterns online. But I did learn to read a pattern. I would love to make a shawl!


----------



## pointsevenout (Nov 29, 2017)

Made one of those too. Used a shell pattern. Mother just had a ton of white yarn she was never going to use up. Different shades too. White, off-white, dingy white, etc. Matched them all up and made the shawl. Used 4-thread worsted. It was quite warm when worn. Made a yellow fringe and buttons to make it pop. I suggest using a lighter thread and or some other open stitch rather than a shell stitch. But it is sure pretty.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I always enjoyed granny squares. Easy to take with you, not complicated, and in spite of all the holes, warm as can be! Made a lot of throws to wrap up in when watching TV, and ponchos!

Mon


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you all for the encouragement. I've learned the granny square too and have made quite a few of those with the bits of yarn when that particular color didn't have enough to do much with. Great way to learn! Now when I get enough granny squares I can put them all together and make a blanket. LOL Yeah???

Have been creating mostly hats/scarfs while trying to complete the throw I started. Many videos on crochet stitches and some are quite clear...the ones without words....ROFL


----------



## OHmama (Jun 3, 2013)

motdaugrnds said:


> Thank you all for the encouragement. I've learned the granny square too and have made quite a few of those with the bits of yarn when that particular color didn't have enough to do much with. Great way to learn! Now when I get enough granny squares I can put them all together and make a blanket. LOL Yeah???
> 
> Have been creating mostly hats/scarfs while trying to complete the throw I started. Many videos on crochet stitches and some are quite clear...the ones without words....ROFL


I tried the granny square last year..I don't think I ever did figure it out.
I'm working on a scarf and thinking of doing another scarf and a couple of hats. I'm so slow though!!


----------



## pointsevenout (Nov 29, 2017)

Are you using the back stitch on the scarf. Makes it more elastic and warmer.


----------



## OHmama (Jun 3, 2013)

pointsevenout said:


> Are you using the back stitch on the scarf. Makes it more elastic and warmer.


yes..back loop only. Getting very bored with it though...


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

What is the "back stitch"?

Ummmm is that when you place hook into the back part of a stitch no matter what type of stitch you do?


----------



## pointsevenout (Nov 29, 2017)

When you complete a stitch the top of the stitch looks like a "V". The "V" is tilted slightly toward you. So there is a front part of the top of the stitch and a back part of the top of the stitch. It's quite easy to see as you proceed along the row of stitching. When you finish the row and turn the material to start another row the "V" is harder to see because it is tilted slightly away from you. On a normal stitch you put your crochet needle through both the front and back part of the top of the previous rows stitch. As you look at the previous rows stitch, the front stitch is easy to see. If you are doing a front stitch just pick up the front of the "V" stitch. The back stitch is a little harder to see, in that it is a little lower than the front stitch. So to do a back stitch you have to pic up the lower part of the "V" stitch which is just below and behind of the front stitch.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Who are you crocheting for and what are their ages? Pinterest has tons of easy patterns and be sure to go to www.thecrochetcrowd.com. 
It is a wonderful fun site with great patterns and tutorials by Mikey. Youtube has good crochet tutorial videos also.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Here is what I've done so far with granny squares...not too bad looking and loads of fun to do...also keeps from wasting small bits of yarn left over from other projects.  I don't believe in wast! ROFL

As you can see I created the granny squares and then added borders so as to make all (total of 40) GS the same size. Then I started this "throw" by single crochet of 118 stitches for several rows, then added a different color (coral) for one row to create the bottom part of this throw. The granny squares are divided so I wind up with 8 rows each having 5 GS in them with 4 SC rows between. (I'm actually stitching (with needle) two sides of each GS and crocheting two sides of each.)


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Here is my granny square completed. It is only large enough to cover oneself while watching TV. It turned out quite warm too.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Here is my latest project...sleeves were problematic indeed! I crocheted the bodice, knitted (on a loom) the sleeves; and it fits nice and loose with sleeves being correct width and length.


----------

